# Houston TX to Oriental NC. How to?



## CrazyRu (May 10, 2007)

I’m going from Houston (Clear Lake) TX to east and north. My budget is tiny so I’d be happy to make it to NC or further north, before I will be forced to look for a job. I have friends in NC and many friends in NYC area. I’m going solo, not counting a dog. 
My vessel is Freedom 28 cat ketch, center board model, draw less than 3 ft with board up, easy to single hand. I have some experience with long distance coastal camping-cruising in small boats (and I mean small), Freedom is new and “big” for me. Boat is sound, motor is working, everything is checked and rechecked, I live on board for two months already, getting used to the boat and space. I don’t have unrealistic expectations about my speed; I’m planning to go slow and safe and watch weather. Actually, I tried the trip last year, but spent too much time fixing and preparing the boat I just bought, and turn around almost after entering the Gulf, realizing that my time is up.

I’d prefer to do as much sailing as possible, motor is old, and diesel is expensive.
I’m going to stay close to shore. I did some overnighters before and more or less know what to expect. It seems like I can split the trip in manageable chunks Sail 40-100 miles between inlets, go inside, get some good rest and sail next leg.

Any advice for novice on how to proceed?
If weather is right, may I anchor on outside to get some sleep?

Should I try to duck into some cover/inlet at the end of each “leg” or should I just watch the weather and go accordingly?
It seems like getting inside is a waist of the time, if weather is right, however I never “parked” out on open space before.

Any other little things I overlooked likely? I know about oil rigs…

Thanks

CR


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

even though being from those parts, i've never sailed them. if you have to drop hook for the night i'm going to recommend at least 100' of chain, you dont want to drag (alot of rock & roll when parking in the open). the transient slips in that area shouldnt be too costly. I'm sure someone here will chime in. keep the VHF on channel 16, stay in sight of land bring a cheap cellphone, and sheet & reef if needed. good luck with your trip and keep us posted


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

PBzeer and some of the others have done similar trips and will be able to give you some excellent advice.

What do you have for an anchor currently... since you'll need a good one to do a trip like this. If you don't have an oversized anchor, I'd highly recommend you get a next generation anchor like a Rocna, Manson Supreme or Buegel. If not a next gen anchor, get a oversized Delta. You really want a good anchor that will reset if the current or winds shift. Get at least 30' of 5/16" chain on it and then the rest 9/16" or 5/8" nylon.

You'll also want to setup jacklines and get yourself a tether and harness. These are very important, since you're going to be single-handing the boat... you need to *STAY ON THE BOAT*.

If you don't have an autopilot, I'd highly recommend getting one... or at least setting up some sort of tiller self-steering, even if it is just a Tiller Tamer.

If you want to avoid motoring, you'll have to avoid the ICW, since the ICW is mostly narrow and requires most boats to motor for a majority of the time.

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

I'd suggest you plan on going through Louisiana on the Waterway. You can go from Galveston to either the Sabine or Calcieseu River (I'd suggest the second), then on the Waterway until past New Orleans. From there, you can coastal hop your way to the Bueafort Inlet in NC.


----------



## Joel73 (Apr 23, 2007)

Sounds like you've got a good idea about things already. If i have anything worthwhile to say it would be to watch the weather... don't be in a hurry. have up to date charts, a reliable radio, GPS.... just make sure your gear is in good condition and that you have back-ups. You mentioned the engine being old.... how many hours does it have on it? You may want to consider having it looked at by a mechanic if you haven't already.

When you get to Oriental look me up and i'll give you a free place to do some laundry, shower, etc.

Fair Winds!


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

How tiny is your budget ?


----------



## CrazyRu (May 10, 2007)

Budget is about $500 after boat is provisioned and ready to sail.

I know, I know, it is nothing... It was disastrous year for me with loss of a business.

I have two VHF, one is waterproof handheld. They are mostly for listening – English is my second language.

I have inflatable canoe as dingy. 

I have hand held GPSs, all three of them  . Charting software is on my laptop. Paper charts are up to Florida. I need to figure out how to print free charts, it’s on my “to do list”.

I have 406 EPIRB and 406 PLB, both are registered. Battery on EPIRB expired, but it should have some juice left. 

There is no hours meter on an engine, (boat is 1979) however it works ok, I have had some issues with fuel supply which I solved I believe. I can always rig fuel "free flowing "set-up. I have spare filters, belts and water pump parts.
Bulge pumps, both electric and manual are checked. I replaced manual pump recently.

Anchors are on my “to do” list.

I have three anchors, two oversized, however all three are danforth type. My primary is Fortress FX16 – one size bigger than necessary. I have no problem with it, except for setting. It takes awhile normally. I have another steel one which is huge and heavy. I have never used it yet. It’s in my cockpit locker, rigged and ready to go overboard. I’m not sure I’ll be able to pull it back 

All rodes are with 12 ft of chain. I have some loose chains in 12 ft long pieces and some more lines, so I can rig it when needed.

So, do you think I need plow type? I do think I need one; however the only one I can afford is Claw. Are they any good? 

Life jackets for me and a dog are in order. As well as teter and harness. All lines lead to cockpit. Dog’s safety is an issue. He is energetic and likes to swim. I manage to keep him onboard so far.

Wood plugs are next to thru-hulls.

I guess I should stop procrastinate and just go…

By the way, what would be best trolling rig to catch a fish in these waters?

Regards
CR


----------



## CrazyRu (May 10, 2007)

*autopilot*

I don't have autopilot.
I believe that people are becoming slaves of gadgets

So, the only gadget I have onboard is GPS. I'd likely drop that one too; however I haven't learned celestial navigation yet.
The sailing rig I have is Cat Ketch - so it will sail itself most of the time. At least going upwind. Going downwind require more tweaking, I guess I can rig sheet to steering wheel. It hasn't been tested yet but I have clear idea what is needed.

CR

P.S. Well, I also have laptop and internet, so, I guess, I'm slave too


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

The problem with Danforth-type anchors, including the Fortress, is that they have a lot of trouble resetting in a reversing current or changing wind situation. BTW, 12' of chain may be a problem for the Fortress, since they say something about having very limited amounts of chain on their anchors or they may not set properly.

Personally, I think you should sell one or two of the Danforths, keep the Fortress as a kedge anchor, and buy a Delta, Rocna, Manson Supreme, Spade or Buegel. These are all proven to have much better holding power and bottom penetration than "claw" type anchors. Also, claw type anchors tend to "hop and skip" once they get pulled out of the bottom, like in the case of a reversing current, and have a very difficult time resetting.

Wood plugs should be in plastic bags next to through hulls... not just next to them, and should have a hole through the thickest part and a small piece of line attached, so that you can tie them into place.

There's a post on this site where someone has converted many of the USA charts to PNG files and they can be printed easily from a PC with access to a large-format photo printer.

You should have a high-capacity manual bilge pump in the cabin and one in the cockpit... so you can pump out the boat from either location in an emergency.

You may want a tether and harness for the dog, to help keep him from doing something stupid and ending up in the water at the wrong time.

As for trolling rigs...get some heavy line, some steel leader, and some big lures...tube-bodies, jigs or plugs, and some 1/4" bungee cord. Rig the line in fairly long lengths with some good weight...troll behind boat with a section of bungee to absorb the shock of a strike...  Check every once in a while. Wear gloves to haul the line in... Line should be 50 lb. test or better. I personally like FireLine... because it is very tough and thinner than regular monofilament, and damn near invisible to the fish.



> I have three anchors, two oversized, however all three are danforth type. My primary is Fortress FX16 - one size bigger than necessary. I have no problem with it, except for setting. It takes awhile normally. I have another steel one which is huge and heavy. I have never used it yet. It's in my cockpit locker, rigged and ready to go overboard. I'm not sure I'll be able to pull it back


----------



## CrazyRu (May 10, 2007)

sailingdog said:


> Personally, I think you should sell one or two of the Danforths,
> 
> Wood plugs should be in plastic bags next to through hulls...
> 
> ...


I always have a problem selling things  I'll keep all three anchors I have and I'll buy Claw. There is marine resell store nearby. They have used Deltas. So, should I get new Claw or used Delta?...

Plugs and thru-hulls. On my boat all four thru-hulls located in same area of about 1 square foot. I guess I'm fine here.

Pump in the cabin. Why? I'm serious. I'm going to do it solo. So, if it's getting extremely rough I will be outside. Do I really need that pump inside? The system has
1.	Electric automatic pump
2.	Manual pump in a cockpit
3.	I can rig an engine to pump water out
4.	I can rig fresh drinking water pump

It is true that I have 2 electric, one semi- electric pump and just one manual pump in the list. So I'd add THE BUCKET as back up to manual pump. Am I wrong?

My dog and tether together is a disaster. I hope I can handle it. Overwise I'll have another excuse for coming back&#8230;

Thanks for the trolling ideas.
. 
CR


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

A used delta is better IMHO than a new claw...especially since they discontinued the genuine Bruce anchors. 

The plugs should be kept in a plastic bag, since they really need to stay DRY. The plugs are made of softwood, which swells when they get wet...if they're already wet...they may not swell enough to hold themselves in position properly.

As for the pump in the cabin... what if you have to heave-to or hide in the cabin due to the weather... and you have a leak or water getting in via the companionway... how do you clear it if your batteries are dead.

As for rigging the engine to pump water out...bad idea unless you have no other options... if debris in the bilge gets into the cooling system, it may clog it and prevent you from using the engine again... meaning that you'll lose electricity, the ability to motor and all of your non-manual bilge pumps. Not exactly what you want—which is why I think a manual bilge pump in the cabin is a very good idea. 

As for the bucket, that requires you to have the companionway or another hatch open, so you can dump the bucket out... in a bad storm, you really want to have the hatches and companionway dogged shut. A properly rigged manual bilge pump doesn't require you to open up the cabin.


----------



## CrazyRu (May 10, 2007)

sailingdog said:


> A used delta is better IMHO than a new claw......................
> The plugs should be kept in a plastic bag,
> 
> As for the pump in the cabin... .....
> ...


What is a deal with a claw? They are cheap even new. All reviews I could find are very favorable. Is there something nobody telling but I should be aware of?

You point about soft wood is taken seriously. I'll put every plug into separate zip lock bag,

I kinda agree with all your points about manual pump. However I set for coastal cruising within of a range of USCG weather stations. I have classic boat (At least underwater) with deep bulge, I hope, I can survive it the way it is right now.

An engine has a strainer. My contingency plan was to disconnect water intake prior to strainer, so there is no damage to engine&#8230;.I hope I'll never get to this point anyway.

Do you have latest Telstar? How do you like it? Do you have that ingenious mechanism to raise a mast?

CR


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Yes, they review favorably, but in reality, they don't have much holding power, can't really reset and aren't really all that good IMHO, especially compared to the Delta, Rocna and Manson Supreme.



CrazyRu said:


> What is a deal with a claw? They are cheap even new. All reviews I could find are very favorable. Is there something nobody telling but I should be aware of?


Most people never think that they might be stuck in the cabin and needing to pump water out of the boat, and while keeping the boat closed up to prevent even more from coming in.



> I kinda agree with all your points about manual pump. However I set for coastal cruising within of a range of USCG weather stations. I have classic boat (At least underwater) with deep bulge, I hope, I can survive it the way it is right now.


Yes, but fine debris might still make it past the raw water strainer and damage the impeller... sand, metal shavings, etc... may be sitting in your bilge, waiting to get sucked up by the engine.



> An engine has a strainer. My contingency plan was to disconnect water intake prior to strainer, so there is no damage to engine&#8230;.I hope I'll never get to this point anyway.


Yes, I have a Telstar 28... there were two other models, the Telstar 26 and the Telstar 35, both of which were built in England.

The mast raising system is really great and allows me to step or unstep the mast using a single control line. Even better, I can do it on the water or on the trailer, since it used the genoa sheet winch to do it. The best part is that I can stop the mast anywhere between fully up or fully down, by simply cleating off the line, and then continue or reverse the process as needed-_all without any outside assistance. _



> Do you have latest Telstar? How do you like it? Do you have that ingenious mechanism to raise a mast?
> 
> CR


----------



## soul searcher (Jun 28, 2006)

> I have three anchors, two oversized, however all three are danforth type. My primary is Fortress FX16 - one size bigger than necessary. I have no problem with it, except for setting. It takes awhile normally. I have another steel one which is huge and heavy. I have never used it yet. It's in my cockpit locker, rigged and ready to go overboard. I'm not sure I'll be able to pull it back


 If you have trouble setting a danforth you will hate a plow or claw anchor.



> The problem with Danforth-type anchors, including the Fortress, is that they have a lot of trouble resetting in a reversing current or changing wind situation. BTW, 12' of chain may be a problem for the Fortress, since they say something about having very limited amounts of chain on their anchors or they may not set properly.


I have to disagree with you here Dog. We have a fortress on all chain rode. It has held us in every condition. Including reversing currents. 
they may not be the best for every type of bottom but for mud and sand they have worked good for me. We have no trouble setting it it sets very fast compared to a claw or plow. The disadvatage of danforthes is they don't lay right on most rollers and they stick out on the sides. 
Oh my god I'm getting in an anchor thread  
Gotta go bye you never saw me


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Soul searcher-

Be that as it may, you may be just very lucky, since Fortress does not recommend that you use an all-chain rode... 

The next generation anchors, like the Rocna and Manson Supreme, tend to set very quickly compared to older designs. This past summer, I nearly dumped my bowman in the water when backing down to set the Rocna.


----------



## mgraham49 (Jan 14, 2008)

*Great info re your route*

There is a set of books, which I understand are excellent. I believe there are two of them, both called "Managing the Waterway." One is Hampton Roads to Biscayne Bay, and I beleive there is a second one from Houston to Biscayne Bay. I hear about them on furledsails dot com (I cannot put in the full web address because I haven't posted 10 times) which is a wonderful sailing podcast weekly. Go to the furled sails site (above) look in the list of archived podcasts for Managing the Waterway, an interview with Mark and Diana Doyle, and listen to it. You can then decide whether it would be worth it. But they have the name, location, depths, of (and I quote) 349 marina facilities, 283 anchorages, 443 waypoints, 192 marina stores, plus up to date bridge schedules, 200 photos, 1200 websites and phone numbers. I think it is just the thing for being able to find places to duck in, cheap help, etc. it is about 25$.

Good luck, sounds like fun. And yes, a self steerer, even if it is a shock cord to the tiller, is a great idea. It changes the world. Stay tethered.

Mike Graham 
Bali Hai, Pearson 10M, Hull 14
(owned and sailed for 33 years, same boat)


----------



## CrazyRu (May 10, 2007)

*Why is waterway?*



PBzeer said:


> I'd suggest you plan on going through Louisiana on the Waterway. You can go from Galveston to either the Sabine or Calcieseu River (I'd suggest the second), then on the Waterway until past New Orleans. From there, you can coastal hop your way to the Bueafort Inlet in NC.


PBzeer, why is not to stay on outside? Mississippi delta has drawn my attention since I was a kid and lived many thousands miles away.

I have wild idea of staying on outside until Tiger pass. Tiger pass is well marked most westward recreational vessels channel into Venice LA (Located on main river ) There were reports about hurricanes disruption, however latest reports from web shows that navigation aids fully restored and functional. And then take Baptiste Collette Bayou to east. Is there anything wrong with this idea?

Thanks to everybody for help, every advice is well taken.

I'm getting close to leave.
CR


----------



## johnshasteen (Aug 9, 2002)

Having gone all around the Gulf both up and down the ditch all the way and offshore all the way. I would do one or the other - from offshore, you cannot rely on getting into an inlet every night and you will waste an inordinate amount of time doing that.
If you can find someone to go with you, go offshore and sail 24/7 - do not try to "anchor" offshore. 
If not, go up the ditch and enjoy the scenery. The prevailing wind is South to Southeast, so if you only travel during daylight so you can see where you are going, you can sail much of the intercoastal on a broad reach.


----------



## sgkuhner (May 5, 2002)

If I were you, I would check on crossing FL through the Okeechobee canal (if it is indeed still passable this summer) From the Fort Pierce or the St Lucie Inlets you can get a good weather window and catch the Gulf Steam to help you make it in one day to Cape Canaveral. The it is a 147 km overnight to St Mary's Inlet and from there another 115 miles overnight to Port Royal or St Helena Sound. Then an easy day to Charleston. From Charleston, you can poke your head outside again to the Waccamaw River and then to Cape Fear. Or Morehead City.

I would agree with the others on your anchor; however, my choice would be the SPADE. I have found it to be SUPERB in all conditions. Once past St Mary's inlet you will be inside the stream and will be able to heave-too for a few hours sleep. However who ever said you should think about taking a friend with you is right. That is not to say you can't do it buy yourself but a crew would make it easier.


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

If you only draw 3 feet, you have lots of options. If you (and your old diesel) prefer to sail, and Galveston to Key West is too long a leg (which it probably is) then your Tiger Pass/Baptiste Colette idea as a stopover isn't bad (but watch for the oil platforms, they're all around). Check with the Venice Marina in advance to make sure they're open for you. This stop will involve some motoring.

Then, if you don't want to head straight for Key West, head east to Panama City or Apalachicola, then Tampa or Fort Myers (if you're aren't taking the cross-Florida canal), then Key West (there aren't any good harbors between these last two).

Then it's your choice, take the ICW during poor weather, and go outside during good weather.

Good luck. Sounds like you're a good planner, and you're asking the right questions.

Late April, May or June would be a good time in the Gulf. Not hurricane season yet, and good southerlies for reaching when going east (but slow when you have to go south along western Florida) but you may still get a few northerlies through May at least. But prevailing winds in warm weather are from the south or the east.


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

> If I were you, I would check on crossing FL through the Okeechobee canal (if it is indeed still passable this summer)


Cruisers net said in short, if you draw more then 3.5 feet don't brother.


----------



## CrazyRu (May 10, 2007)

Freesail99 said:


> Cruisers net said in short, if you draw more then 3.5 feet don't brother.


Yes, I monitor cruisers net on the lake's water level. My draft is 2 1/2 ft with board up by book. It looks more than that, so I safely assume it is 3 ft.


----------



## CrazyRu (May 10, 2007)

nolatom said:


> Good luck. Sounds like you're a good planner, and you're asking the right questions.
> 
> Late April, May or June would be a good time in the Gulf. Not hurricane season yet, and good southerlies for reaching when going east (but slow when you have to go south along western Florida) but you may still get a few northerlies through May at least. But prevailing winds in warm weather are from the south or the east.


Thanks, I need much reassurance...

I don't mind going inside on ICW, and, I believe that my motor is in good enough shape to handle it. The thing worring me most is my low budget. Any real serious break down on ICW and I'm grounded for a while. I have CDL A license, I can drive about anything, and I can do any odd job, so I'm pretty sure that I can find a job fast. However I will loose a time. I want to get as far northeast as I can while weather is right. Hence idea if staying outside - somewhat it feels safer there&#8230;

Update on anchors
I just trade in a box, full of books and old portable vacuum cleaner for 15 kg (33 lb) Lewmar Claw anchor. So I have 4 anchors, three are size or two bigger than needed and different types. I feel more or less safe now  Project for tonight is to measure and mark all rodes with plastic ties.

It's funny how little one can take on the boat and how hard to split with things. I have boat fully packed. I was throwing away, donating and trading in my staff last few weeks.

I plan to go over every locker and storage bean again this weekend. They are too full 

Thanks everybody!

CR


----------



## CrazyRu (May 10, 2007)

I'm at Barataria Pass, Grand Isle, LA. It was long 12 days trip from Houston to Grand Isle, I'm one day away from Mississippi. I did it all outside, Starter died on third day on my motor, so I did most of the this part of trip using sails power. I spent two nights anchored on outside, normally I could find some inlet to duck into for the night. Area is sailable in daytime, I wouldn't try to do it at night. I didn't see single sailboat on entire strech of water. I believe I was local entertaiment - workboat's capitans were checking on me -I got very hospital night tied to workboat in Cameron and they spread the word.

Sailed into Barataria pass,because I need a motor to cross Mississippi. Drop an anchor just inside the pass, kayak to marina. I couldn't find any person capable of looking into starter problem. I took starter apart, shaked it, put together. So far so good, motor working, bateries are charging. Acctualy it is lost of electricity is most annoying. Solar charger and oars are in order 

All is good so far. I learned quite a lot about a boat and myself...

Anybody taking dog sailing - It is not a good idea. However my dog adopted quite well after misereble first week. Today I was checking rudder/propeller - swiming around the boat. He couldn't stand me swiming and him sitting - jumped into kayak first and into water second and went to swim too...

Have a good day, go sailing 

Vlad


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Vlad...good for you! Safe travels!!


----------



## messenger (Oct 21, 2006)

Vlad, 

Time to get that motor dependable. You aint but twenty miles from Tiger Pass. DO NOT negotiate TP at night. And you have got to have power to get from Venice to Baptiste Collete. My gosh, this time of the year that river is RUNNING..it is only a couple of miles across to the entrance, and you will fly thru its opening, ten mile run and you are in Breton Sound. One nasty place during bad weather. Myself, I would provision for a straight shot to Egmont.


----------



## hertfordnc (Sep 10, 2007)

Glad to see you're making it OK. If you get past Oriental to Elizabeth city drop me a line. 

dave


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

Vlad, i echo Messenger, if you've going to get past the Miss. River, better maybe to go outside the Passes (in daytime please), then continue on towards Destin or Panama City maybe. 

If you try to make the very short crossing of the river between Tiger Pass/Venice and Baptiste Collette, you'll be bucking about a 5-6-knot current in the river for the one mile between the two. You would need to bum a tow from one of the workboats in Venice. The river's at record high stage for the next week or two.

Glad you made some friends in the oilfield. They don't see that many cruising sailboats, but they're good guys, as you've discovered.

Sounds like you've learned a lot, and much of it the hard way. May you continue to have more good luck than bad, and---good luck!

Sounds like you're learning a lot.

PS, edit. I looked at the date of your post, 3 days ago. I hope by now you're past what I described above?

Keep us posted when you can. Most of us are only sailing in offices somewhere, you're out there doing it..


----------



## Watermelon (Oct 30, 2007)

Vlad,

Hate to bring up the Clear Lake area since you've already gone and it's a distant memory now. Where did you find used deltas anchors? I may need to pick up one or two for my boat the next time I visit League City. My choices are a little limited in the Austin area.

Thanks!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Having just finished most of the trip that is difficult can I say If you go outside go farrr!!!!!! I sailed about 20 to 60 miles off shore from corpus christi to calcaseu la. During my sailing I saw 5 unlit rigs and a pipe sticking about 5 feet out of the water, unmarked. I don't think it is safe at all. at least now all the big storms will be done and you won't have 20 ft seas at 9 sec or somthing even more uncomfortable. But I have to say I had a blast on the ICW you see parts of LA that very few do. and crossing the Mississppi is a trip. and right now New orleans municipal marina is free and NOYC yacht club is the most fun group of people I have met in a long time and the have cheap drinks. then you can sail from their on. Just my bit of advice I think the gulf sucks but when you get to pensacola the water is perfect. Their are alot of bays and lakes to sail through on the ICW route. Just my 2 cents. HAVE FUN!


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

arenuiwaka said:


> Having just finished most of the trip that is difficult can I say If you go outside go farrr!!!!!! I sailed about 20 to 60 miles off shore from corpus christi to calcaseu la. During my sailing I saw 5 unlit rigs and a pipe sticking about 5 feet out of the water, unmarked. I don't think it is safe at all. at least now all the big storms will be done and you won't have 20 ft seas at 9 sec or somthing even more uncomfortable. But I have to say I had a blast on the ICW you see parts of LA that very few do. and crossing the Mississppi is a trip. and right now New orleans municipal marina is free and NOYC yacht club is the most fun group of people I have met in a long time and the have cheap drinks. then you can sail from their on. Just my bit of advice I think the gulf sucks but when you get to pensacola the water is perfect. Their are alot of bays and lakes to sail through on the ICW route. Just my 2 cents. HAVE FUN!


You're right, the NOYC is hospitable, and the drinks are cheap (or free if they like you). Yeah the slips are still free, still recovering from Katrina, but eventually you'll have to pay, so head east before then. I still think that if you're a real sailor, you'll go outside--once east of Mobile, the ICW is a narrow ditch, okay for powerboaters, but not for sailors.

But Vlad, let us hear from you when you get near a computer next. How's it going??


----------



## messenger (Oct 21, 2006)

Tom,

Kinda waiting to hear from him as well. Hope he and dog are making a good and safe progress to the east. 


Vlad,

If your still in Grand Isle, and want to get east of the river, another good little cut is up through Empire, through the locks, and back down to Baptiste Collette, you won't have to deal with the Venice Jump, and that upriver crossing to Baptiste Collete. I have seen underpowered vessels take hours to get across. That 20 mile run from Empire down to BC would be a breeze, just watch out for some ship that is twenty miles up the river, he will be "on you" in a flash. Shrimp boats and pogy boats use that Empire Channel, I can't remember the name, some french name IIRC, so there used to be plenty of water, been awhile (pre-Katrina)since I made that run. (Not sure about powerlines on that one, you may have to check) but some of them pogy boats have more vertical problems than a 28 footer), (Did some research Vlad, that would be Bayou Fontaine to Bayou Long, only height issues I see on chart 11358 is the high rise bridge on the River Road, clearance 53', distance from Gulf to Empire less than 10 miles, twenty miles or so downriver to Baptiste Collette with a 3 to 5 knot current on the stern.......)


----------



## CrazyRu (May 10, 2007)

*You, guys, are lugging behind.*

I'm in sunny Florida, just entered it on intercoastal waterway.

Getting across THE RIVER was relatively simple. I entered at Tiger Pass. My motor is acting funny at low RPM. I suspect fuel pump or injectors, but it works steady at higher RPM and produces enough power. I spent two nights and one day at Venice marina, fighting with an engine, cleaning the boat, repacking gland on prop's shaft - it was leaking badly, and doing a zillion small chores - sewing worn batten's packets, making new paddle for the kayak (lost a good one overboard), riding bicycle into town for supplies, etc.
Area is still devastated

I exited at baptiste coleite(sp?) pass, as planned. The river is at flood stage, my nerves were stretched, but other than that, no glitch

I voted against taking straight route to Tampa, I didn't make reliable self steering system for downwind courses yet (I still have a hope and ideas). Also I have heard that North Florida shores are one of the best cruising grounds and I decided to check them out for a future use
I sailed to Mobile bay, and entered intercoastal waterway. And now I'm in Florida. What a difference! It is like somebody a put a switch on. It's like getting from another planet. From Houston up to Mobile Bay it was like sailing in some postindustrial movie. You know, that survivalistic type. And now I'm in paradise 

Thanks everybody for keepeing fingers crossed for me.

Vlad


----------



## messenger (Oct 21, 2006)

Good to hear you made it across the delta. Those "jetties" at Tiger Pass, still about 3 inches out of the water??? Yes, quite a bit of difference between the sugar sands of the FLA panhandle and the tarball beaches of Texas and LA. And we know why the difference...THE RIVER. We won't even get into the difference between Cameron and say, Orange Beach. Not the folks now, just the view. It makes one kinda side with the No Drilling off Florida crowd, but man we need the oil. Is the grocery store at Venice still named Stumpfs? The one just over the levee. Still devastated, hate to hear, but Venice, Empire, etc.. I mean that area was Ground Zero for Katrina. Thanks for keeping us posted on your eastward journey.


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

Vlad, great news, keep us posted. Glad you made it up the Big River against a ripping current into Baptiste Collette, and back out into the big waters--that engine must be better than you make it sound, you took a chance, and you made it. Yes, Venice was almost wiped out. 

Now you're on the "Emerald Coast". Enjoy it, and keep us posted. You going around Florida, or through it on the Okeechobee? If the latter, you'll come out in Port St Lucie and Stuart, a nice area to spend a little time if you're interested.

You're definitely not on the New York Yacht Club cruise here, but sounds like you're getting it done, and getting into (and out of) places many of us haven't been.


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

Vlad, any news? you must be in Tampa or mid-Florida (if in the cross-Fla. canal by now).

Fill us in when you have a chance and a computer.


----------



## CrazyRu (May 10, 2007)

*doing good*

I'm in Stuart, FL, all is well.


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

Vlad, good to hear from you. Stuart's a nice friendly town to spend a little time in if you feel like it, I used to spend Christmas vacations there when my wife's dad lived there. The town got hit hard with 2 hurricanes in 2004 but probably fixed up by now. There's an anchorage off Jensen Beach near the causeway bridge there, and that's a nice little town too.

How'd you get there? Around the Keys, or across the Okeechobee Canal? Either way hope it was an interesting experience. Now you can either go up the Indian River/ICW or sail outside, depending on weather.

Hope you're enjoying it, and glad you, dog, and the boat are well.


----------



## CrazyRu (May 10, 2007)

Trip is over. I arrived safely and parked my boat at friend’s dock in Pamlico Sound (NC) a week ago. 
I’m back to Staten Island NY already, trying to adapt to normal life. I put my name on waiting list for a mooring in Great Kills, as soon as get one, I’ll sail the boat over here.
I sailed most of the Gulf of Mexico part outside, took Okeechobee waterway and continued on a waterway further north. I think I used sail and motor equal amount of miles or close to it, so it was 50/50 sailing/motoring
I sailed first half of the trip most and motored second half of the trip most.
Here is some statistic
Trip from Clear Lake (Houston) TX to Vandemere (Pamlico Sound) NC took 50 days
My actual distance was 1903 nautical miles
Moving average speed 4.3 knots (it was greatly improving with motor use)
I rested 7 days (day of rest is a day when I didn’t move the boat) 
In average I covered 42 n.miles in a day of moving
I overextended my budget by 100% spending totally $1035
Expenses by category
Fuel $370 (fuel price kept creeping up)
Marina stays 5 nights $170
Food and groceries $270 (I’m good cook and I didn’t mind making food out of cans)
Booze and beer $135 (I thought I was dry entire trip until I put together all receipts)
Parts/filters $90
Boat did it well. Motor kept running. It has some wierd problem of not running well at low rpm’s, however it runs OK at higher cruising speed. I had to convert it back to raw water cooling. It had aftermarket fresh water cooling system installed, however pump on a raw water circuit started leaking, sending more water inside of the boat than into engine.
I had to disassemble and take apart starter motor three times to find main hot wire broke. I had to weave a little wire from some unused charger into main cable.
Even with my shallow draft I grounded about a dozen times, but its part of the sport.

I almost sunk once. Sink’s hose broke off, creating siphon (I know, I know, I had to close seacock, before venturing into open. I did it first few days  ) I couldn’t understand why my boat becomes sluggish for a while, getting about a half a foot of water into saloon.
Other than that, and many fuel filters changes, I had no problems. 
Oh, yes, my laptop died and left me without any means of navigation quite soon after start. Friend landed me his set of paper charts.
I will not venture on a long trip without self steering system anymore. Steering the boat downwind in following seas was very tiring.
This and the dog kept me on ICWW more than i liked. Over wise I’d be sailing outside more. If you are taking dog (I’d never advise to do it) at least put some netting on life lines. I didn’t do it and worried about my dog failing overboard. He has chosen to go on forepeak at least convenient moments. He couldn’t walk at seas, so he crawls. Oh, well, seas, dogs and boats are not good mix……
I would have a lot harder time without great help from so many people. It is very good community out there. 
Thank you all guys….


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

Vlad,

Well done!! You made your objective, while learning many things the "hard way" (which means you'll never forget those lessons). You've traveled some ground, especially in the Gulf, that most sailors never get to see.

And your budget, though twice what you planned (if I do the math, you spent all of $20 per day), was still about one-fifth of what anyone else would have spent. The experience you gained was worth more than most of us realized. You discovered that sailors (whether power or sail, commercial or recreational) take care of sailors, all you have to do is ask.

So good on you, and the dog. Sailing's an adventure, you've just been through one. Many people want to have all their questions answered in advance, yours were answered as they came up. Much more realistic that way.

Very glad to have heard from you..


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

Great report, were most, if not all the groundings in the Okeechobee waterway ?


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Vlad...well done and good report. Your resourcefulness sure came in handy!


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

I don't know if many of you have read this other than a few who kept in touch with Vlad ("CrazyRU", a good name), but this thread, from beginning to end, reads like a good adventure novel.

Give it a try if you have time. He made a coastwise trip, with a near-zero budget in a Freedom 28, with several port stops, between Houston/Galveston and the Miss. River delta. The few sailors who make this trip usually do it in bigger boats and nonstop, and stay way offshore and skip the delta, heading directly for Tampa or Key West. This guy (for whom English is a second language, though he's obviously good at it) went coastwise (and met nothing but oilfield boats all the way along the Louisiana coast, and no sailboats at all). Surprise, surprise, the crewboat, workboat, and supply boat captains are good guys, and they watched out for him. All kinds of things could've gone wrong (especially trying to get through the Miss. river between Venice and Baptiste Collette), but they didn't, with his dubious (at least at low speeds) engine, and some good luck, and obviously some innate and acquired skill, he made it.

Then across the cross-Florida barge canal (again, an experience few have done) and eventually up to North Carolina. I don't think he had a lot of sailing experience beforehand (but he did ask for advice, and good questions too), but he sure gained a lot of it along the way. Just him and his dog.

Vlad, if you're reading, I intend absolutely no disrespect to you at all here in what I've said above; on the contrary, you've been in and out of some ports (especially in the Gulf of Mexico) that few other sailors have seen, or ever will. I respect your accomplishment, and admire it. 

Best wishes in the future to Vlad. And to other board members, it's worth a read.


----------



## SailKing1 (Feb 20, 2002)

I read this thread fro the first time yesterday and you are right. I couldn't not only stop reading i was inspired by the adventure. Great job RUcrazy 

Sorry CrazyRU


----------



## Rockter (Sep 11, 2006)

Oil rigs will be a-penty, but relatively easy to see. Once you are beyond about 30 miles you will be free of them. You are likely to be free of any wind though also, and it gets very different.

We found a big problem in the Gulf of Mexico, in July-August. If you try to cross in a straight line to Florida Keys, the entire distance was, for us, one vast, eerie, calm. Every night the thunderstorms arrive, and they were legion, marching at us in strange lines. Watch the thunderheads with the low, pancake-like clouds beneath them... they start the sparks at about 5 pm, and continue until just before dawn.

If I had been alone, I would have been chewing the anchor rode. Flapping sails and dancing blocks rattling on the deck drove me half insane.

The motor ran for nearly 90 hours, if I remember. There really isn't much wind at all, and what very little we had was from 120 deg, and right on the nose.

If I did not have a reliable motor, I would coastal-hop, though no-doubt that will lead to different risks.

You will get about 1 kt assistance from the Gulf Stream, and it's welcome.

It's a long way to Dry Tortugas, about 650 miles, but it is a paradise....

Image of Dry Tortugas, Summer 1992 - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

...that's my ship there, in 1992.

Pls be careful, especially alone. If the wind drops and your motor plays up, you may be stuck out there when the weather turns nasty when one of those tropical horrors stirs things up.

Best wishes.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Great report and fun read. There is nothing like an autopilot to steer a boat, especially if your crew is a canine who can't steer anyway! I would also add a Radar system with a proximity alarm so you could actually sail at night, even as a solo sailor. A chart plotter is also really nice to have. There was all of this equipment on a boat I recently sailed 400+ nm in the Caribbean 'outside': http://www.sailnet.com/forums/cruising/43821-sailors-hands-angry-ocean.html
Vladimir,
How are you liking Staten Island? Does it remind you of the post industrial nightmare you described along the Gulf Coast or
are you in a nicer area?
Welcome to NY.
Naz da rhovia!


----------

